# Disney World Vacation - Which camera to take?



## jwbryson1 (May 18, 2012)

Heading to WDW in the morning (Yay us!) and I'm torn between taking my D90 with a telephoto lens (18-200) which gets big, bulky and heavy after carrying it around all day or just settling for my D40 and 18-55mm kit lens.

Maybe neither and just take my wife's Canon 1100s P&S.

Will I be pissed off if I don't take my D90?

What would YOU do?


----------



## sm4him (May 18, 2012)

Take it.  At the very least, take the D90 with you ONE day and get some night shots, close-ups, that kind of thing. Then leave it at the hotel the rest of the time and use the p&s if you decide it's too much to carry around. But I would definitely want to be able to shoot with it at least one day.


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 18, 2012)

Canon G12, Fuji X-10


----------



## jwbryson1 (May 18, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Canon G12, Fuji X-10




Those would be perfect except I don't own one.


----------



## jwbryson1 (May 18, 2012)

sm4him said:


> Take it.  At the very least, take the D90 with you ONE day and get some night shots, close-ups, that kind of thing. Then leave it at the hotel the rest of the time and use the p&s if you decide it's too much to carry around. But I would definitely want to be able to shoot with it at least one day.



That was my thought.


----------

